# Gyakuten Saiban Orchestra 2008 (.ZIP!)



## Bulerias (Jul 20, 2008)

http://rapidshare.com/files/131248003/Gyakuten_Saiban_Orchestra_2008.zip.html (.Zip file)

http://forums.ffshrine.org/showthread.php?t=57686 (Link to .rar file)

Enjoy!


----------



## Triforce3force (Jul 20, 2008)

I was just thinking about this.  I love you Bul.   

EDIT: Dang, it's .rar.  I really don't want to get WinRAR.  So I'll just wait for it to be loaded in .zip.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jul 20, 2008)

Awesome, I just finished Apollo Justice yesterday. It was good... but I didn't really like the last case that much.


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 20, 2008)

Triforce3force said:
			
		

> I was just thinking about this.  I love you Bul.
> 
> EDIT: Dang, it's .rar.  I really don't want to get WinRAR.  So I'll just wait for it to be loaded in .zip.


I'll put it in a .zip, hold on...

I'll edit this post once it's uploaded to Rapidshare.


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 20, 2008)

zip file uploaded

enjoy, all


----------

